

Show HN: Dogebark.sh - Get notified when DNS propogates - Pfiffer
http://dogebark.nijotz.com/

======
lawl
> _Fill out the form to get code you can run in your terminal without
> verifying its security._

Great advice. I hope this is supposed to be a joke? Other than that, why not
make it a shellscript where you can give it the paramters using arguments?

And last but not least I think just checking the TTL of the DNS record and
then sleeping for that amount of time would be more elegant.

    
    
        sleep $(dig google.com | grep -A1 "ANSWER SECTION" | tail -n1 | awk '{ print $2 }'); echo -ne '\007' # or bark.sh

------
mschuster91
It's spelled "propAgate", but else nice idea :D

edit: btw, you could implement a gzip in front of the base64 so the
shellscript doesnt grow as huge (500 kB Oo)

------
TD-Linux
....What? Why not in JS?

